# 22hp B&S help



## slaprock52 (May 17, 2009)

hi all new to hobby talk, my name is kevin i have a b&s 22 hp intek twin ohv ybsxs.7242vf-274844 the problem is pop&bang i check vales & all is good, spark-plug is wet with fuel on right cylinder plug can any one help?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

slaprock52 said:


> hi all new to hobby talk, my name is kevin i have a b&s 22 hp intek twin ohv ybsxs.7242vf-274844 the problem is pop&bang i check vales & all is good, spark-plug is wet with fuel on right cylinder plug can any one help?


I would check to make sure you have spark on that cylinder before going any further.


----------



## slaprock52 (May 17, 2009)

i have spark


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Replace the plugs just to make sure. Alot of times plugs will work fine until they get under compression then fail.


----------



## slaprock52 (May 17, 2009)

i chance the spark plug but didn't help work ok until i open the throttle, than back to popping back throw carburator. take plug out wet with gas


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Check your compression you should have atleast 50 PSI with the compression release. Also check the clearance between the rocker arm and valves i think the clearance is ...... .004 for both .


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sounds to me like it is in the valves . or possibly the flywheel key . but i would start with the valves . you said they were all good . how did you check them ? also check the stud that holds the rocker arm make sure its tight .( 10 mm deep socket ) also roll the push rod on something flat and make sure one of them is not bent . how did it start acting up ? water in the gas will make it pop


----------



## slaprock52 (May 17, 2009)

i pulled the cover off rocker and trun the motor over both push rod were opening &close fine from what i could see


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

ok is the rocker cover still off ?


----------



## slaprock52 (May 17, 2009)

no but after that i check for spark again and there was very weak. could it be the mag coil ?


----------

